# Northeast Ohio gator hunting..



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

so, im in the hunt for some pike, big pike.... this is the time of the year to do it. ive been hitting all of my "pike spots", but its not been productive at all. i got a tip from steelhead1 about a spot hes fished over the years, but the damn thing was still iced over, no way to get the kayak in there. upon further investigation and a nice walk thru the woods, i found some open water and to my suprise... PIKE! i wont get into details yet, but they are shallow. some just look at the salmo pike bait, some just run from the splash and some just make a wake to hit it. those are the nice ones heres a photo of the gator..


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't know which pike is the real one ! Lol


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Mosquito Lake backwaters, waaaay back backwaters!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I usually use smaller musky baits in the spring. Good to see the biguns don't mind bigger lures.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i tried 6" swim baits first and they just bolted off. i tossed the salmo out 10-15 feet in the direction they were heading and let it set, did a twitch, let it set, did a twitch.... amazing how fast they moved to hit..


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

That's a great pic..nice fish


----------



## mstaaf (Jun 15, 2011)

Very nice. Good to see some action!


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome picture and awesome colored ohio pike ! The ones I got into in the summer weren't nearly as nicely colored ! I tried for some pike last weekend but got skunked , this is really pushing me to try and get out as soon as possible !


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Nimi_fisher5 said:


> Awesome picture and awesome colored ohio pike ! The ones I got into in the summer weren't nearly as nicely colored ! I tried for some pike last weekend but got skunked , this is really pushing me to try and get out as soon as possible !


 thanks, ive been casting buzz baits, spinner baits and having no success, actually scaring them off. so i slowed it down. these pike look like rockets swimming to hit the bait, if they hit the bait. id cast out and let it sit, twitched, let sit and in the clear water i could see it come right to the bait and stop, then i twitch, sometims nothing, sometimes WHAM.. im gonna try to get video tomorrow, probably wont see nothing. im not sure why, but ive lost 6 pike in 3 days.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Great looking fish!


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

ezbite said:


> thanks, ive been casting buzz baits, spinner baits and having no success, actually scaring them off. so i slowed it down. these pike look like rockets swimming to hit the bait, if they hit the bait. id cast out and let it sit, twitched, let sit and in the clear water i could see it come right to the bait and stop, then i twitch, sometims nothing, sometimes WHAM.. im gonna try to get video tomorrow, probably wont see nothing. im not sure why, but ive lost 6 pike in 3 days.


I noticed that last year that they are a lot harder to hook then bass! But when I try today I will have to slow my presentation down. I've been using x raps and husky jerks, and I think I must be going a little to fast because I know there's pike there


----------



## alpha010 (Mar 24, 2014)

Taking my son out this coming weekend or next huntin gators. Took a nice slow ride/hike around skeeter Friday looking for open spots in the ice.  Hopefully I can land a couple nice ones!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ezbite said:


> i tried 6" swim baits first and they just bolted off. i tossed the salmo out 10-15 feet in the direction they were heading and let it set, did a twitch, let it set, did a twitch.... amazing how fast they moved to hit..



I was down the Mahoning the other day tuning all of my stickbaits, doing the same thing. I couldn't believe that I didn't get at least a rise.
You said you started out with a 6"er?
What length plug were they interested in,,, what worked?


http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...FD47870238E2941C29CB8D645068FE044&FORM=IQFRBA


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

There's a state record waiting to be caught in Sketter!

Nice work Tom


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Have you tried HJ14's? They're supposed to be great early season pike/ski lures.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Have you tried a jig and pig?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

tomb said:


> Have you tried HJ14's? They're supposed to be great early season pike/ski lures.


i did try a white glass one and it kept sinking and getting the hooks fouled on the bottom, i think the 50# florocarb leader was pulling it down. 

havent tried the jig-n-pig.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

That's a beautiful pike. Last year I ordered a couple of Salmo Skinnersbaits and the roach pattern really resembles a carp. I plan to use them for pike and musky. I really like the looks of that pike bait that you are using.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

ezbite said:


> i did try a white glass one and it kept sinking and getting the hooks fouled on the bottom, i think the 50# florocarb leader was pulling it down.
> 
> havent tried the jig-n-pig.


Try the blue/orange one (it floats), or original clown (it truly suspends). All the glass ones sink. Take the split ring off nose to shave a little weight.


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

Awesome fish ez! That area looks like where I drug Cruz to crappie fish last year tough getting in those honey holes! However it was tougher carrying out all the fish! Can't wait to see you at the big lake I'm ready!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Them's cannibals! 
I think I know that spot! The hornet nest in the top left corner is a waypoint!


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Saw your 30# fireline post to turtlejugger. Is that a good weight for the pike/ Muskie, or what would you recommend for mainspool and leader on my Penn Bait Runner on 7' ugly stick? Thanks for the help!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

CANEYEGO said:


> Saw your 30# fireline post to turtlejugger. Is that a good weight for the pike/ Muskie, or what would you recommend for mainspool and leader on my Penn Bait Runner on 7' ugly stick? Thanks for the help!


I like the 30# because when they run into the weeds it's easier to pull them out without breaking the line. I also like to run about a 20" 50# florocarb leader, I find it easier to grab the leader and pull the fish out instead of trying to grab the fish. but you will lose some fish pulling on the leader, i lost 6 in 3 days, so drop the rod and grab the big ones with your hands.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Tx, I'll pick up the fireline for the weekend. Check out this load I just got at Ollie's north Olmsted! That's 50# flouro by TripleFish in there. They have like 5 more @ $8. No "jugs and chicken livers" tho. Lol. Can't wait for the weekend- I'm fishin rain or shine!


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

. (Except the HJ's from elsewhere)


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

that 50# florocarb is exactly what i got at the ollies in niles, picked up 2 50yard spools for $7.99 each. use a good quality 40# snap on one end, a 60# barrel swivel on the other end and use palomar knots. makes a great pike leader. dont forget to wet the knot before you pull it tight. think ill stop at ollies tomorrow before going out to the lake and pick up the rest of the spools they had.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Dude your videos are the Bomb! ...Livin' the Dream!--lol


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

ezbite said:


> I like the 30# because when they run into the weeds it's easier to pull them out without breaking the line. I also like to run about a 20" 50# florocarb leader, I find it easier to grab the leader and pull the fish out instead of trying to grab the fish. but you will lose some fish pulling on the leader, i lost 6 in 3 days, so drop the rod and grab the big ones with your hands.



Tom, is that pike from this year? If so, did you get to break in your new rod?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lawman60 said:


> Tom, is that pike from this year? If so, did you get to break in your new rod?


Both are from just a few days ago. No ive been using a heavier rod, I will be using the rattler soon  thanks again. Oh I also know exactly where you are talking about. It still had ice on it last time I was by.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I've shown that picture to a few guys at work. We all agree, those fish are beautifully patterned. You should consider mounting one just because of how good they look.


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

I was lucky enough to get a boat last year and have been chomping at the bit to do some pike fishing at Mosquito with my father. I was hoping you could tell me general areas to focus on. While looking at the map, I was thinking about using the ramp on Hoagland Blackstub Rd as this looks like nice shallow water.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Haven't done any pike fishing in Ohio, just Canada when I was younger.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

not sure what ramp you are talking about on Hoagland Blackstub road, that road runs north and south along the west side of the lake. maybe you are mistaken it for house craft adjacent of the trumbull county fairgrounds.. however, thats an old road that is blocked by a steel gate and the only access is on foot (by the way, one of the best jig and minnow spots on the lake in early spring for walleye.lol.). i honestly cant tell you where to target pike in a boat.. i do know for a fact that the biggest pike caught in the nets last year came from the southwest side of the causeway..

by the way, its good to see you participating, you been around 4 years with only 2 post?? my info is for everyone and i have no problem sharing.. so at least tell us how you do when you go


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

I will be more than happy to share info and thanks for yours! Is the lake all clear of ice now? I may be looking to get out next week. Thanks again.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

The Ukranian said:


> I will be more than happy to share info and thanks for yours! Is the lake all clear of ice now? I may be looking to get out next week. Thanks again.


you can launch at the state park, its wide open, north wind today took care of that. no it is NOT clear of ice, beware of the conditions and wind, that ice that got blown north to the causeway today, might get blown back south and cause problems. i always check my wind direction before any trip on any body of water. ice follows wind.

by the way, i hit my best pike spot this season today at about 1:30 and it was iced over, i couldnt even cast.. it really disappointed me too because i figured it would be open water for sure, oh well, looks like ive got to hit it hard tomorrow.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Well they only went up to 20# Fireline at the big box store.. Rodmakers is a lil bit further for me, but I'll go there today, see if they can spool me up some bulk..I'm planning close to home (the Rocky River, or marina off Cleve if my bud brings his key) in the rain, Better of the 2 days will be spent on your home lake for Gators.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

CANEYEGO 
20# Fireline ,should be good

ezbite 
very nice fish


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Fireline color: I think they have "smoke" and "translucent" (white). What are you guys using?- thanx


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Crystal or white


----------



## Trykon (Mar 30, 2014)

Great catch


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

What are you guys using to catch these Pike? Is it "better" to use spinners and large cranks etc. or live shiners & chubs under a float? 

Assuming its trial and error and depends on the location like anything else, just looking for a heads up...

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I've caught nothing on inline spinners or spinnerbaits. All my pike have came off a 6" salmo pike bait cast out and let sit for a few seconds, maybe reel then pause or twitch it then reel, just mix it up. Moving it very slow. I heard of guys catching pike on spinnerbaits already, but I haven't. I expect that to change as the water warms up.


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

I snagged a 28" pike in the Kent area last week. Caught her on the Berkley flicker shad. My first timeline fishing to!! Went back 2 days ago and no luck.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

